# Test Prop Cycle - What to expect



## Arcane (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey all,

Started a second cycle (after a very short, anavar only cycle last year)

100mg Test Prop every 3 days

Diet is good and training hard. Will run cycle for 10 weeks and introduce anavar in final 6 weeks (30mg ed)

Nolvadex for PCT

Questions:

I read that Prop was a very fast acting test (in and out of system in 3 days) yet have seen little difference at the gym or in gains so far. Does it still take some time to 'kick in'?

Feel fine after jabs (painful for a couple of days) but have developed a strange twitch in right eyelid (lol). Anyone heard of this? Kind of annoying.

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

That's a very mild cycle, so unless you are VERY responsive to drugs, you won't notice a massive difference in the gym, it will be more gradual.

On prop, within 5-7 days you should almost certainly be noticing some form of sex drive increase. Shortly after that you should notice SOMETHING in the gym, albeit a small amount with a low dose.

Effectively you are having a shade over 200mg of test a week. That, by anybody's standards, in a very low dose.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

If i were you i'd up it to 100mg eod


----------



## Arcane (Jul 17, 2009)

Hmmm...

Well I knew it was a low dose but would you peeps say that it is an ineffective dose?

Have nothing against increasing the amount to 100mg eod except cost...

Also.... you ever heard of a twitching eyelid side?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah mate be careful anything more than 1mg per lbs per week of Prop can cause 'twitching eyelid syndrome' its not even that bad tbh.. just makes it hard to watch TV.

Jokes.. why the hell would Test Propionate give this side? Or did someone you know one day have a twitch and he just happened to be on T Prop?


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

if you dont want to jab eod then just do monday, thursday shots at 300mg each time.

you are supposed to jab eod tbh but i dont think it out of your system fully in 3 days especially with high doses so i cant see mon, thurs been much harm

the twitch is probly a trapped nerve, nowt to do with the gear lol

anavar wud be near useless at 30mg mate u want about 50-60mg


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

As already stated mate, you need to be upping your dose to at least 100mg eod and even then its only 350mg per week


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Personally as a stand alone i would use at 150mg eod

But as your new to Steroids then 100mg eod would suffice


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Arcane said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Started a second cycle (after a very short, anavar only cycle last year)
> 
> ...


you also need to up the dosage of var to at least 60mg ed.

ive just finished a prop n var course. good gains although i only ran the prop for 6 weeks but at 600mg a week


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm currently doing 100mg Prop and 100mg NPP ED, on 6th day now... Sex drive increased after 4 days, starting to feel a little fuller, although gains wise nothing to report on yet, but it's only early... I'm thinking this time next week i'll have something worthwhile to mention...

*edited to add, 700mg of each/week is a fairly high dose, and i don't recommend it to anyone who hasn't atleat built up to something similar over a period of a few years


----------



## Arcane (Jul 17, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah mate be careful anything more than 1mg per lbs per week of Prop can cause 'twitching eyelid syndrome' its not even that bad tbh.. just makes it hard to watch TV.
> 
> Jokes.. why the hell would Test Propionate give this side? Or did someone you know one day have a twitch and he just happened to be on T Prop?


LOL

Well... just seemed a coincidence as it started to tw-tw-twitch two days after my first jab. Funnily enough it seems to be calming down a bit now


----------



## Arcane (Jul 17, 2009)

Right... well gonna up the dose to 100mg EOD... don't want to waste this stuff after all.

Will also increase var to 40mg every day (starting weeks 5 -10)

Hopefully this will give me those extra few lean pounds I'm after.

With luck jabbing eod shouldn't be too bad. I am using quads as jab sites so can rotate those which would mean a jab every four days in each quad.

Any other advice (will keep this thread goin as a diary)


----------



## Arcane (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics pre-course...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Arcane said:


> Will also increase var to 40mg every day (starting weeks 5 -10)


To be honest mate 40mg with var is prob still too low to be worth it.

Cost wise it's an expensive med, if it's purely budget holding you back from higher dose and you're looking to gain a few 'extra lbs' as you said in the post I quoted why not just replace with Dbol for 4-6weeks at the same dose you're suggesting for var (40mg)

That's what I would do anyway


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

ah24 said:


> To be honest mate 40mg with var is prob still too low to be worth it.
> 
> Cost wise it's an expensive med, if it's purely budget holding you back from higher dose and you're looking to gain a few 'extra lbs' as you said in the post I quoted why not just replace with Dbol for 4-6weeks at the same dose you're suggesting for var (40mg)
> 
> That's what I would do anyway


 x2 or replace it with winnie


----------



## Arcane (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I know that Dbol is a king for bulk and Winny is for sure a stronger compound than Anavar but the thinking behind the var was really twofold.

1. Var doesn't aromatase and will therefore (in theory) be less likely to further increase (the already elevated) estrogen levels following the end of the course (it is really my first course so don't want to go mental)

2. Var has a 'hardening' effect on the muscle which I am hoping (combined with test) should keep me fairly cut during the cycle and (perhaps) counteract the increased water retention test can produce.

Confusing to really know what to do...


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Arcane said:


> Well I know that Dbol is a king for bulk and Winny is for sure a stronger compound than Anavar but the thinking behind the var was really twofold.
> 
> 1. Var doesn't aromatase and will therefore (in theory) be less likely to further increase (the already elevated) estrogen levels following the end of the course (it is really my first course so don't want to go mental)
> 
> ...


i ran a prop n var course recently (2nd course) and wish i bumped up the dosage of var, i was on 60mg ed. next time i will us 80mg ed for sure, i only suggest winnie if price is the issue mate.


----------



## Arcane (Jul 17, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> i ran a prop n var course recently (2nd course) and wish i bumped up the dosage of var, i was on 60mg ed. next time i will us 80mg ed for sure, i only suggest winnie if price is the issue mate.


You're right. Screw it mate... gonna have to reach into my pockets for what I want I guess.

How did that course go for you?

Any info/advice...


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Arcane said:


> You're right. Screw it mate... gonna have to reach into my pockets for what I want I guess.
> 
> How did that course go for you?
> 
> Any info/advice...


I'm on 100mg/day at mo and liking it  Haven't ran it before so can't comment on lower doses but just listened to other peoples views and deffo think from 75-150mg is where it's at.


----------



## Arcane (Jul 17, 2009)

Well the reason I am gonna go 100mg eod is down to the gear I have being pharmaceutical grade that comes in the 100mg glass vials. It's kind of a nightmare just takin a vial and a half (to go 150mg eod) 

Seem to have an increased sex drive AND did pretty well on bench at the gym today... maybe something is kickin in.

Come to think of it... can't wait for my bird to get back in... hahahaha


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Arcane said:


> You're right. Screw it mate... gonna have to reach into my pockets for what I want I guess.
> 
> How did that course go for you?
> 
> Any info/advice...


starting stats.184lbs 14.7% bf

stats now 192lbs 13%bf

i only ran prop for 5 weeks so possibly explains quite minimal weight gain whereas i ran var for 7, i lost a lot of fat so i think i gained more muscle than the scales were showing. you will recover unbelievably quick between sets and sessions, i got minimal water retention and strength gains were phenomenal. i was using 600mg a week of prop aswell. so in short. my advice is use var at 80mg ed for 6 weeks or so and run prop for 8, starting the var in week 3. i used nolvadex alone 40/20/20 to recover. let me know how you get on:thumb:


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

Arcane said:


> Well the reason I am gonna go 100mg eod is down to the gear I have being pharmaceutical grade that comes in the 100mg glass vials. It's kind of a nightmare just takin a vial and a half (to go 150mg eod)
> 
> Seem to have an increased sex drive AND did pretty well on bench at the gym today... maybe something is kickin in.
> 
> Come to think of it... can't wait for my bird to get back in... hahahaha


 i think he meant he is on 100mg a day of var mate


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Arcane said:


> Well the reason I am gonna go 100mg eod is down to the gear I have being pharmaceutical grade that comes in the 100mg glass vials.


lol I was talking about the var dude! Not the test! I'm running that at 600/week


----------



## Arcane (Jul 17, 2009)

ah24 said:


> lol I was talking about the var dude! Not the test! I'm running that at 600/week


Yeah got that.

I was just talking about the test... wires crossed.

Will be doin var at 60mg ed. Not quite ready to increase the test dose to that amount (a little too heroic for me at this stage I reckon....lol)


----------

